# Pedal Howie´s metal simplex anda genial, pero hace muchisimo ruido



## lorenzo alejandro tell (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola Foreros, eh andado clavado en un pedal que le estoy haciedo a una "amiga", el howiés metal simplex, el problema es que hace muchisisisimo ruido, use los mismos componentes, en el Transistor 1 (cabe aclarar que son 2n3904 npn) los voltajes que tengo son B= 0,64V, y en 
C= 1,24V. en el transistor 2 los voltajes son en B=0,69V y en C=1,05V, cheque estos valores con el tester y son parecidos a los que me tira el programa simulador de circuitos "Livewire®" , pienso que estan saturados los Transistores, pero no comprobe esto porque no tengo palta paara reemplazarlos, pero cuando lo haga los voy a remplazar por los BC550 para ver si anda, otra cosa es cuando bajo el potenciometro de mi guitarra ahi nomas se escucha el sonido muy saturado, vere si tengo tiempo y subo un video de como suena.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2012)

¿ Que opinas sobre publicar mas información, *Mucha* mas información ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Esquema ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell (Nov 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar mas información, *Mucha* mas información ?
> ¿ Fotos ?
> ¿ Esquema ?
> ¿ Algo ?



hey que raro, juro haber subido esquemas, debe haber sido mi mal internet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2012)

¿ Uniste las GND de la señal de entrada, en negativo de la batería y GND de salida ?


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell (Nov 13, 2012)

sip estoy usando un protoboard, todo lo que  masa o GND lo puse en la via de - del protoboard


----------



## lorenzo alejandro tell (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola foreros, e resuelto el problema al  fuerte ruido que hacia el pedal, el problema era que la disto no tenia un filtro, lo que hice fue ponerle un Capacitor de poliester de 0,0022 uf(nomenclatura 222), lo que mantubo la misma ganancia y disminuyo el sonido a mugre, lo resolvi porque hice un pequeño pedal llamado DED Easy dirty , que tenia el mismo problema, y lo que se me ocurrio fue poner un capacitor ceramico de 0,1 uf (todo esto lo aprendi porque una vez cuando hacia el mxr cambiaba este cap y modificaba la ganancia y el ruido) y el ruido feo disminuyo. les dejo los 2 pedales como verdaderamente son.


----------



## Jason Rojo (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola Muchachos! Hice este pedal y les comento que si quieren tener más ganancia pueden probar en cambiar ambos transistores (2n3904) por 2n5088  muchas gracias por la info del capacitor


----------



## maton00 (Jun 17, 2013)

eso seguro que lo causa una fuente mal regulada o con mucho rizado y cables largos
casi cualquier transistor NPN con un VCE de al menos 20 volts y un HFE 200 te sirve


----------

